# My, how they grow



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Been working Ziggy almost daily. Some days are better than others, but the last couple of outings have been very impressive

This past Sunday was the highlight of his young career as a hound. Very few tracks and the conditions less than ideal. After digging through brush he jumped 3 and circled 2 of them. One didn't present itself quite right, but the other 2 fell to Knockoff's marksmanship.










Sorry about the "after the hunt backyard pic", but we didn't have a camera in the field

Amazing to think this was him just 3 months ago










I can't even imagine how he'll be next season


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good morning Ralph and Ziggy  Sounds like things are coming along nicely.

I was going to make a post about yesterday's hunt, I'll just throw it here. Snow is still deep, fluffy and dry while the wind was going pretty good. Jumped one, scenting conditoins were not good, saw it a couple times but left it for seed or till Ralph and Ziggy get over here.


----------



## kimberkid (Dec 24, 2009)

Give yourself some of the credit, someone had to teach him. Obviously you have some great training skills. Great job, I'm looking forward to this weekend, its supposed to be nice, agreat day to be in the woods chasing bunnies.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Didn't jump anything yesterday, didn't see any tracks. Wind was blowing hard and drifting the loose snow. Later in the day the snow warmed to get a very small crust, things should pick up in the next couple of days IMO.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Man, where do you live? Siberia 

We had a 1/2 way decent melt. Ran 2, but never got a shot. (heard it twice :rant: ) 

Gonna try it again this afternoon...

Thanks Kimberkid. Not sure about my training skills, just time and patience. Never thought he'd get off the ground hunting solo. His bloodline seems to help


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I94 is the snow belt, usually more towards Kalamazoo and west, but we get it now and then.

Just got back, jumped two, straight to the hole. The one I did see was able to run better than I've seen since the snow.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

nice running today. Dogs tired out. Took two and missed several more. A few other just disappeared. This was a new spot but shows promise.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I94 is the snow belt, usually more towards Kalamazoo and west, but we get it now and then.
> 
> Just got back, jumped two, straight to the hole. The one I did see was able to run better than I've seen since the snow.


The plan came together! 

Loaded the camper and we'll be on our way by 11. We'll do a little scouting and hopefully some shooting. Don't worry, we won't get 'em all...LOL 
See you Monday 

Let's talk Sunday evening


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Two up yesterday, straight to the hole :sad:

I hope you find the honey hole Shoeman, we'll be there ASAP Monday.


----------

